

Unveiling Intellectual Ventures' Hidden Web of Patents - nkurz
http://www.indiegogo.com/IV-Thicket?c=home

======
nkurz
A friend of mine started this project:

"I just launched an Indiegogo crowdfunded project for my company. Our goal is
to publish the entire patent portfolio of Intellectual Ventures, a notorious
patent troll that uses 1000+ shell companies to anonymously sue growing
businesses. If we are successful, we hope this will add some transparency to
the patent system and level the playing field for startups."

I think this is a great idea!

